
Show HN: Checkly – Active Monitoring for Dev and Ops Teams - tnolet
https://checklyhq.com
======
bradknowles
So, how does this compare to RunScope and PingDom? Any other competitors out
there?

What is it that differentiates this product and should make me want to use it
instead?

~~~
tnolet
Hi Brad, sorry for the late reply. Checkly focuses on giving just as good an
API monitoring experience as the competition you mentioned while treating
browser transaction monitoring as a first class citizen. The Node.js based
scripts are a factor more stable and easier to run than other proprietary
tech. This is also reflected in the price point.

------
tnolet
Hi HN,

I'm Tim, working solo on an active monitoring SaaS tool called Checkly.
Checkly monitors API endpoints and browser click flows from a single, simple
dashboard.

During my career as a sys admin, developer and later engineering manager I
worked a lot of monitoring tools. I was always looking for a simple active
monitoring solution that was still deep and comprehensive. Something that
could give me one simple dashboard that told me how my services were doing
from a customer and/or end user perspective, while not dumbing down the
control I had over what and how my services were checked and validated.

Checkly gives a lot of control to the operator:

\- Extensive validation and customisation options on API responses \- Complete
control over checking browser transaction by writing Node.js scripts

Of course there is alerting via the usual suspects when things go pear shaped.

I'm super early stage, just finishing a small private beta period, learning
every day. Any feedback would be awesome.

Thanks, Tim

------
johns
APIs

